

Scheduling Algorithms for Procrastinators [pdf] - wishful_thinker
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/cs/pdf/0606/0606067v2.pdf

======
leif
We suggested he give us our final exam four semesters later after he gave this
talk.

------
RK
I wonder what they were supposed to be doing when they wrote this paper
instead...

------
sokoloff
tl; wrnw. (too long; will read next week)

